# Some gig pictures



## Leon (Jul 30, 2007)

i just dug these up from some people that came to our past few shows, so i figured i'd share them.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 30, 2007)

I think you could lose the hat as it makes you look really nerdy, looks like a cool time though.


----------



## Leon (Jul 30, 2007)

well, it's a damn good thing that i'm actually a nerd


----------



## saffron shrimp (Jul 30, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I think you could lose the hat as it makes you look really nerdy, looks like a cool time though.



So what does your avatar make you look like


----------



## Michael (Jul 30, 2007)

Cool pic's.  I wanna hear you guys.


----------



## nyck (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Shawn (Jul 30, 2007)

Cool pics, Leon. Nicely done on the 7620 too, white pickups FTW!


----------



## playstopause (Jul 30, 2007)

I dig the hat!


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2007)

saffron shrimp said:


> So what does your avatar make you look like



zing!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jul 30, 2007)

Cool pics Leon. I too like those white pups on the 7620. 

What's with the dude drinking the beer out of the pitcher?


----------



## Ken (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, !

[action=Ken]swears he's seen that guitar somewhere before...[/action]


----------



## noodles (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought Hunter Thompson was dead?


----------



## Leon (Jul 30, 2007)

Pete, i gather he was cutting out the middleman


----------



## Leon (Aug 6, 2007)

i've got some more on the way, from our show this past weekend. seemingly related, yet completely unrelated is Jeff's suggestion that i ditch the hat, as you will see later, as i don a new hat, that a friend of mine got me for Xmas last year.


----------



## Leon (Aug 6, 2007)

here's my band!

this is Jess, one of our singers.










me, ha!





Cyndy, our other singer and my chick 










Dan, the drummer.




















Les, the best bass player i've ever played with.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 6, 2007)

your girlfriend is a cutie.

and the white pickups on your guitar are cool.


----------



## Leon (Aug 6, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


>


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nike wristbands!


----------

